# Setting up Wireless with Fairpoint Modem



## Shanti.Yogini (Apr 20, 2010)

I have Fairpoint as my internet provider. :sigh: I want to set up a wireless connection (Cisco 160N router) but have encountered the following problems:

My computer does not have ethernet.

The modem I have does not seem to have enough connections (it has 1 connecting to a telephone line, 1 to computer).

I have Windows Vista operating system.

What do I need to do to go wireless?

Thanks for you help.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Connect the router to the ethernet port on the modem. Since your computer odly lacks an ethernet port you'll need to use another one to configure the router.


----------

